#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  А можно небуддистское?

## Аньезка

Ай нид хелп в переводе, не то сломаю моск.

Это описание косметички.
Звучит так:
The classic Rectangle M•A•C/Medium silhouette featuring a new black-on-black repeat patchwork logo pattern *in satin-finished grosgrain ribbed cotton*.

торможу на выделенном моменте
satin-finished - отделанная атласом
grosgrain - 1) шелк 2) лента
ribbed - ребристый, полосатый
cotton - хлопок
А как это все вместе соединить, чтобы красиво?  :EEK!:

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Я когда совсем торможу, захожу сюда.

----------

Аньезка (17.07.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

> Ай нид хелп в переводе, не то сломаю моск.
> 
> Это описание косметички.
> Звучит так:
> The classic Rectangle M•A•C/Medium silhouette featuring a new black-on-black repeat patchwork logo pattern *in satin-finished grosgrain ribbed cotton*.
> 
> торможу на выделенном моменте
> satin-finished - отделанная атласом
> grosgrain - 1) шелк 2) лента
> ...


узор из ребристого хлопка, отделанный атласной лентой. не?
ну или наоборот. картинка есть? (=

----------


## Юй Кан

Ань, а картинка этой сложносочинённой ужасти : )) есть?

----------


## Аньезка

Картинка вот

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> узор из ребристого хлопка, отделанный атласной лентой. не?
> ну или наоборот. картинка есть? (=


там еще крупнозернистый вроде был.

Ань, мне тяжело это изложить на девочковом языке, но я так понимаю, что хлопок с крупной фактурой рубчиком заточен под атлас.  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (18.07.2010), Буль (18.07.2010)

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> Ай нид хелп в переводе, не то сломаю моск.
> 
> Это описание косметички.
> Звучит так:
> The classic Rectangle M•A•C/Medium silhouette featuring a new black-on-black repeat patchwork logo pattern *in satin-finished grosgrain ribbed cotton*.
> 
> торможу на выделенном моменте
> satin-finished - отделанная атласом
> grosgrain - 1) шелк 2) лента
> ...


Satin finish, как правило, обозначает матовое покрытие.
Grosgrain ribbed, если верить Вике - это специфический способ (образующий рельефные полосы), которым выткан данный хлопок. Возможно, существует специальный термин и в русском, но если описание не предназначено для профессионалов от текстильной промышленности, лучше, имхо, сделать более общий перевод, что то вроде "...нанесенный на матовую рельефную поверхность хлопковой ткани"

А вот и картинка появилась. Не очень оно похоже на описаный в вике Grosgrain
А поверхность с пропиткой или с покрытием. "рельефная поверхность (ткань) с матовым покрытием"?

----------

Аньезка (18.07.2010), Юй Кан (18.07.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

> лучше, имхо, сделать более общий перевод,


согласен. далеко не всегда необходимо стараться дословно сделать - много сил, а выглядит в итоге страшно.

"Перевод, как женщина - либо верный, либо красивый"  :Big Grin:

----------

Аньезка (18.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Добавлю ишо варьянт, чтоп мало не казалось. : )

satin-finished grosgrain ribbed cotton.

satin-finished – глянцевая/отглянцоватая : ) (satin-finish = шлифовка, глянец)
grosgrain - 1) полушёлковая ткань в уточный рубчик; 2) лента гро-гро.
ribbed - ребристый
cotton – хлопок

Итого: "глянцевая лента гро-гро из ребристого хлопка".

----------

Аньезка (18.07.2010)

----------


## ullu

Может это сатин с атласным плетением ( может быть ещё сатиновое ) и мелким текстильным рисунком?

----------

Аньезка (18.07.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Смотрю я на эту картинку и не могу понять:
1. в каком месте там лента?
2. в каком месте там атлас?

Разве что может внутри розовый материал.

----------


## ullu

> Смотрю я на эту картинку и не могу понять:
> 1. в каком месте там лента?
> 2. в каком месте там атлас?
> 
> Разве что может внутри розовый материал.


Ань, у сатина , который блестит как шелковый атлас, используется атласное переплетение нитей.  Он из-за этого и блестит, хотя хлопок.
Может в том месте атлас ?

----------

Аньезка (18.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Лентой содеяна, видимо, боковая поверхность, какой на картинке не увидать?
Токмо "атлас" тут фигурирует в сочетании, я же написал:

satin-finished – *глянцевая/отглянцоватая* : ) (satin-finish = *шлифовка, глянец*)

Источник -- Мультилексовый БАРС, какой знает и не такое : ).

----------

Аньезка (18.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Полагам, оттого эта лента так дотошно и опёсата, что её -- ни увидать, ни пощупать. %)

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> Смотрю я на эту картинку и не могу понять:
> 1. в каком месте там лента?
> 2. в каком месте там атлас?
> 
> Разве что может внутри розовый материал.


Ленты там точно нет. grosgrain в данном контексте - это, похоже, все-таки способ, которым ткань выткана, а не форма (лента) или материал нити.
И атласа тоже нет. Есть покрытие, которое, как правильно говорит Юй Кан, блестящее, глянцевое, а не матовое - оказывается, я тормознул, и в тканях все наоборот - (textiles) A *glossy* finish on any fabric. 

Т.е.:
- взяли хлопковую ткань
- нанесли покрытие
- поверху нанесли рисунок (логотип)

----------

Аньезка (18.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

grosgrain - 1) полушёлковая ткань в уточный рубчик; 2) лента гро-гро.. (Тоже из Мультилекса)

Знач, "глянцевая полушёлковая ткань из ребристого хлопка"?
Ань, а пощупать -- никак? : )

----------


## Аньезка

> Знач, "глянцевая полушёлковая ткань из ребристого хлопка"?
> Ань, а пощупать -- никак? : )


Никак. Не владею.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Да как (полу)шелковая ткань может быть из хлопка, ЮК?)))

----------

Юй Кан (18.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ну английским же владеем? Тогда уточняем у поставщиков. : )
Или годим до понед-ка, когда, проконсультировавшись, дам точный ответ.

Или -- вот: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grosgrain

----------


## Юй Кан

Занудски вчитался в статью об этом хитром гроугрейне из Вики (раздел Craft), а потом вдвое увеличил картинку (так что стали видны фсе рёбра хлопка : ), после чего лично мне Ж) стало ясно: сей дамский кошЕль изготовлено из _ребристого хлопка с глянцевым гроугрейном_. : )

----------

Аньезка (18.07.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Юй Кан, спасибо большое! Что бы я без Вас делала.  :Wink:

----------

Юй Кан (18.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Так мы ж тут, ваще-та, как водится в БФ, коллефтивом работали. %)

И вывод самому себе на полях: ночь-заполночь переводить конструкции с незнакомой лексикой -- себе и делу вредить. (Это про "шёлк из хлопка": обычная беда, когда с перегруженными мозгами переводишь слова, забывая о контексте.)

И ещё личная заморочка: терпеть не могу товары, на каких размещена беспардонная/масштабная реклама производителя. Выходит, что, заплатив за товар, ты ещё и безвозмедно участвуешь в рекламе и без того распиаренного бренда. То бишь, тебя юзают... : )

----------


## Аньезка

> И ещё личная заморочка: терпеть не могу товары, на каких размещена беспардонная/масштабная реклама производителя. Выходит, что, заплатив за товар, ты ещё и безвозмедно участвуешь в рекламе и без того распиаренного бренда. То бишь, тебя юзают... : )


Ничего Вы не понимаете в гламуре - это же для многих признак крутизны - всем показать, что у тебя брендовая вещь.  :Cool:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ничего Вы не понимаете в гламуре - это же для многих признак крутизны - всем показать, что у тебя брендовая вещь.


Да чего тут понимать-то? : )) Речь, в подтексте, была лишь о том, чем гламур отличается от реальной "крути": торчащими лейблами/лого. : )

Анек.
-- Дорогой, правда мои новые занавесочки выглядят гламурненько?
-- Сколько заплатила?
-- Целых пятьдесят баксов!
-- Гламурненько, это когда хотя бы за пятьсот баксов, а за полсотни -- просто пошленько.

Просто к слову. Без обид, ладно? : )

----------

Майя П (18.07.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Просто к слову. Без обид, ладно? : )


Рассмешил. Так и представила себе обиженного буддиста  :Big Grin:

----------

Юй Кан (18.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ань, а вот полный вариант, полученный в рез-те "консультации на всякий случай":

_Классическая прямоугольная косметичка M•A•C (средний размер) из глянцевого хлопкового гро-грейна с новым ритмичным однотонным (черное на черном) узором из логотипа._

----------

Аньезка (21.07.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

к вопросу о точности перевода  :Big Grin:  :Cry: 
мне прям "лента из гро-грейна" вспомнилась...

----------

Aion (22.07.2010), Юй Кан (22.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> к вопросу о точности перевода 
> мне прям "лента из гро-грейна" вспомнилась...


А почему не это:



> узор из ребристого хлопка, отделанный атласной лентой. не?
> ну или наоборот. картинка есть? (=


Тоже душевно... : )

----------


## ullu

Вот жеж блин, точно, гро-грейн -полушелковая ткань в уточный рубчик )))
все сходится )))
вот оно как называется - уточный рубчик блин  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (22.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

"полушелковая ткань в уточный рубчик" -- негламурно! %))
Смех-смехом, но, когда консультировался, настаивал именно на гламурности, ибо Аньезка сказала: "чтоб красиво", и в гламурах она толк знает . : )

----------

Аньезка (25.07.2010)

----------


## ullu

Ну, это смотря как подать ведь. Гламур любит эдакие профессиональные словечки . Мне правда жаль уточный рубчик, такое великолепное, ёмкое,можно сказать, словосочетание  :Smilie:  Я как прочла, чуть не лопнула от удовольствия  :Smilie:  
Пусть лучше будет глянцевый гро-грейн  :Smilie:

----------


## Ори Силк

> Может это сатин с атласным плетением ( может быть ещё сатиновое ) и мелким текстильным рисунком?


Вообще-то сатиновое плетение в тканях :
ежели выполнено из шелковых нитей - то ткань называется "атлас" (выраженный шелковый блеск)
ежели из хлопковых нитей - то ткань называется "сатин" (приглушенный блеск мерсеризованного хлопка)

Т.е . блестящие полосы на изделии - "сатиновые" вероятно,
а про изделие можно сказать, например  так - "выполнено из черной хлопчатобумажной рельефной ткани с чередованием сатиновых и матовых фактурных полос"

----------


## Юй Кан

С полной ответственностью даже порекомендовал бы "*гламурный* гро-грейн"!
Ведь "гламур" это и есть "глянец"? : ))

----------

